# Best CPU Cooler for AMD FX8320..



## evil_maverick (Jan 30, 2014)

Hey every one...
Looking for the best CPU cooler for my 8320 which will fit my lancool k57 case..max budget 5k....plz suggest...


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 30, 2014)

Raise your budget and get Noctua NH-D14 around 5.7k 

Noctua NH-D14 - Noctua: Flipkart.com

Local prices might be cheaper


----------



## evil_maverick (Jan 30, 2014)

but will.it fit into.my case? the cooler is humongous


----------



## topgear (Jan 31, 2014)

as per the specs it should fit.


----------



## evil_maverick (Feb 3, 2014)

finally going for the thermalright silver arrow dual...will save some money...so fair enuf I suppose...


----------



## topgear (Feb 4, 2014)

the dual version has height of 165mm which won't fit inside of your cabby if you don't mind running pc without cabby side panel.


----------



## evil_maverick (Feb 5, 2014)

topgear said:


> the dual version has height of 165mm which won't fit inside of your cabby if you don't mind running pc without cabby side panel.



Hey...thanks for the info...saved me eh...
but am back to square one..my cabby says max cooler height as 160 mm..so I am guessing 160mm would be from end to end..so with the mobo in place that would be reduced by arnd 5mm more..usable space down to arnd 155mm...plz suggest...am confused..


----------



## evil_maverick (Feb 5, 2014)

I measured the depth of the case from the side panel to the mobo...its arnd 7 inches ...so tat wud be 175 mm odd...so how come the website lists the max possible cooler height as 160mm...


----------



## topgear (Feb 7, 2014)

that's a nice piece of work you've done anyway, shoot a mail to the lancool guys for bad advertising / specs on their website


----------



## evil_maverick (Feb 12, 2014)

at last ...got the deep cool neptwin...idling at arnd 30c , ambient arnd 21c..and load temps while gaming arnd 53c...good enuf?


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 12, 2014)

evil_maverick said:


> at last ...got the deep cool neptwin...idling at arnd 30c , ambient arnd 21c..and load temps while gaming arnd 53c...good enuf?



yes,the temps are fine.


----------



## topgear (Feb 13, 2014)

evil_maverick said:


> at last ...got the deep cool neptwin...idling at arnd 30c , ambient arnd 21c..and load temps while gaming arnd 53c...good enuf?



congrats  and that's a hefty piece of monster you got there  Btw, how much you paid for this ?


----------



## evil_maverick (Feb 13, 2014)

topgear said:


> congrats  and that's a hefty piece of monster you got there  Btw, how much you paid for this ?



thanks.....paid Rs 3400 for the cooler....


----------

